# What women would you liked to see signed to NXT in 2016?



## LongestLegsInNXT (Nov 6, 2015)

What female wrestlers from other promotions would you like to see WWE sign and bring to NXT? 
I'm hoping they continue to keep hiring girls who have some indy experience like they have been recently.









Mandy Leon is my top choice. She's good in the ring and has tons more potential. Her exotic goddess gimmick would be unique and I think she'd be popular with fans. Although she's talented at wrestling, she also has the sex appeal that many of the divas don't have on the surface these days. In that sense she's kind of a throwback to the divas 10 years ago. I know it's PG, but I'm just saying I know she'd be popular with guys and overall.










The popular Scarlett Bordeaux is a obvious choice. Seriously she's soo popular among fans and so desirable, what is WWE doing with not trying to sign her?!
WWE even had her as Adam Rose's Rose bud on many occasions, but they never thought to sign her after all that interaction with her, I'm confused..
Her looks alone would make her an obvious addition to the divas division doing something. PWI recognized her as one of the 35 Most Beautiful Women of Wrestling (of all time) in 2014 so that speaks for itself.









I know she took part of a tryout in 2013 and she also has appeared as one of Adam Rose's rosebuds before. But seriously Thea Trinidad can wrestle, she's been in a bunch of promotions and she was wrestling in TNA 5 years ago and yet she's only 25 now. Plus she's Puerto Rican, and WWE has always had some Puerto Rican wrestlers signed traditionally as they used to have shows and even PPVS in Puerto Rico, though I'm not sure they have anymore Puerto Rican superstars anymore.
It would be smart of WWE to hire somebody so young and marketable but also with so much wrestling experience.









Considering how much Deonna Purazzo has appeared in NXT lately, she might as well get hired. I don't have to say much about her since we've all seen her on NXT a couple of times, but if you've seen her matches for other promotions you'd know she'd fit in NXT. She's in next week's battle royal anyway so they really like using her.









My last girl is kind of an oddball choice..Hania the Huntress. But she is a ring of honor girl, so it's not that random. Her Native American heritage/gimmick would bring something that would be undoubtedly unique. If Tatanka is supposed to make appearances and she were to be hired, he could always manage her and it would make sense. She's beautiful, talented, and different from divas past and present so I like her as my last choice.


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

I'd definitely like to see Gail Kim back, she could have great matches with Banks and Asuka. I would say Ivelisse but I like her in LU so I'd rather her stay there, if it did happen I wouldn't mind it though.


----------



## LongestLegsInNXT (Nov 6, 2015)

Deeds said:


> I'd definitely like to see Gail Kim back, she could have great matches with Banks and Asuka. I would say Ivelisse but I like her in LU so I'd rather her stay there, if it did happen I wouldn't mind it though.


Ivelisse is a good choice as well! 

And I would love for Gail Kim to have won more WWE gold, but after that second run where she was used to improperly, I don't think she'll come back.


----------



## Gametoo (May 22, 2014)

Maria Kanellis (She should leave TNA already), Thea Trinidad and Scarlett Bordeaux.

Mandy leon is garbage, I saw her ROH match and she was terrible.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Andrea and/or Ayesha Ray. Just in case Nia flops.

Nicole Matthews 
Evie 
Crazy Mary Dobson 
Tessa Blanchard


----------



## FlynnerMcGee (Mar 31, 2014)

Not signed, but I'd like to see Madison Eagles brought in for a Takeover match and get the Thunder Liger treatment.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

Nobody. They need to showcase some of the more inexperienced female wrestlers they already have on nxt like Carmella, Aliyah, Peyton Royce, Billie Kay, Alexa Bliss , Liv Morgan , athena , those tough enough signings like amanda, sara & daria plus whoever that has been signed last year.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Tessa Blanchard would be great


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

I would have said Maria Kanellis again, but the redhead charm already is full with Asuka and Sasha.

Some TNA fans say that Gail Kim is like a female John Cena there, that she never puts over other knockouts.
If that's true, obviously she wouldn't comeback to the E.
Last Monday was the first time I decided to look for a stream to watch Impact, that's why I don't know if that's true...


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Scarlett and Mandy Leon were both told by WWE to get more experience after their tryouts and Thea & Hania have both had tryouts and were not signed.

I'm pretty sure that Ivelisse has a Lucha Underground contract, and WWE released her because she had a 'bad attitude' apparently. So I doubt they'd wanna bring her in again.

Nicole Matthews, Evie, Crazy Mary Dobson & Tessa Blanchard have all had tryouts over the last year or so and haven't been signed but I can see them picking up Tessa who is still very green but is great on the mic.

I think Nicole Savoy would be a great choice and possibly Renee Michelle.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Obligatory reply - NO ONE from LU.

Well, Scarlett Bordeaux is a obvious choice yeah. Wouldn't mind see her in NXT.


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

Madison freakin Eagles.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana Garrett


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

A lot of great names here. I'll just add these two:

Candice LeRae










She's one of the best wrestlers in the world, let alone best women, and she has the "look", so why not?


Taeler Hendrix










Not very experienced at the moment, but she's perfect to be molded by Sara Del Ray. Her strengths are her characterization, charisma, and amazing look (she's more curvy than any diva on the roster which would make her have plenty of appeal).


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

I remember that redhead as a rosebud. The blonde behind - isn't that the same one as the pic above ?


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

CJ said:


> Santana Garrett


She will be appearing in a future episode of nxt against asuka.:smile2:


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Melissa, Cheerleader Melissa, for the love of god just sign the best female wrestler of all times to come North America ( and topped only a by a few japanese legends). She's great looking and can be a natural superhero female terminator babyface or a badass heel bully.


----------



## marcelk (Oct 23, 2006)

This is Leah von Dutch, there are so many great women out there on the indies. Nicole Matthews would be so amazing!


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

Thea Trinidad is money. She has the looks, the inring skills, the charisma, the experience and the youth. She,s only 25 just turned aswell. Sign her!


----------



## TolerancEJ (Jun 20, 2014)

I would like to see Taeler Hendrix as well. I recently realized why she looked so familiar to me. If they ever made a live action Roger Rabbit, she should be a top choice to cast as Jessica Rabbit.










I would like to see NXT bring in a few other Joshi girls, like Io Shirai and Kairi Hojo.
http://giant.gfycat.com/HotSecondFulmar.gif

http://gs1.wac.edgecastcdn.net/8019B6/data.tumblr.com/9ffe6c8d0131506eb10a769afb802cc7/tumblr_ngysw7g2sk1qkmus5o1_400.gif


----------



## marcelk (Oct 23, 2006)

Taeler would also be a good signing, she's hot as hell and she can wrestle.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Scarlett Bordeaux!

Returning: Maryse, Maxine, Mickie, Victoria and Tiffany


----------



## marcelk (Oct 23, 2006)

Oh yes, a return from Mickie would be great. And as a new signing: Kimber Lee!


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

They don't need anyone immediately. But rather need to develop the people they have for a while. 

Looking to the future, there are a lot of fine suggestions already. Garrett, Hendrix, Bordeaux, LeRae, Leon, Hania, and Michelle all seem interesting or have possible potential if taken under Nxt's wings imo. Among others mentioned.

I'll add Jennifer Blake. Who is all but a finished product.










No Gail Kim third time around, please. You don't want to be feeding women in their twenties to a near forty year old who still can't cut a promo.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'd love to see Gail Kim come back for a proper successful run with championship but that's never gonna happen, WWE just wasted her...twice. I'd love them to bring Maxine back, I thought she could've had a great career and would have gone far.

WWE has already signed a lot already, when it comes to women I think WWE should just cool it for awhile.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

EVIE!

She was on NXT briefly last year in a squash against Nia Jax, but loads of people said she was more impressive than Nia.

She's a Kiwi, and we don't currently have anybody from NZ in WWE. Plus she's a great wrestler! She wrestles men, she can kick a huge amount of ass and she's wrestled in Japan (she's currently over there right now). I've seen her in person wrestle in a tiny gym in front of like 100 people, so it would be super cool if WWE signed her! Oh, and she's cute!


----------



## Sexton_Sells (Jan 6, 2016)

Mandy Leon
Mary Elizabeth Monroe (Kelly Klein)
Scarlett Bordeaux
Taeler Hendrix


----------



## King In The North (Dec 20, 2014)

Tessa Blanchard. Candice LaRae. Santana Garrett. I think all 3 would be real nice pieces to add to the core the woman's division already has.

I'd love a Mickie James run again. I was at WM22 and her match with Trish is one of the matches I still remember most.

Brooke Adams has a hell of an ass. I'd like to see her on WWETV. Maria's in the same boat, but she obviously just went to TNA.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Kimber Lee
Cherry Bomb
Candice LeRae
Scarlett Bordeaux


----------



## LongestLegsInNXT (Nov 6, 2015)

As for returning girls Mickie would be perfect, and Maria would've been ideal too (she could've finally won the divas championship like she should have years ago when she was the most over diva in the WWE). I know the Bellas had some beef with Maria though. I wish Victoria would still return.


----------



## Sexton_Sells (Jan 6, 2016)

TolerancEJ said:


> I would like to see Taeler Hendrix as well. I recently realized why she looked so familiar to me. If they ever made a live action Roger Rabbit, she should be a top choice to cast as Jessica Rabbit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe their is a pic of her online dressed as Jessica Rabbit.. Google it.


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

(not counting any women who do house shows with NXT, aka like Athena)

Scarlett Bordeaux is a good choice but I like Taeler Hendrix to come and be a valet (she had a tryout in 2015, obviously didn't pan out, yet). 

My #1 choice, Bullet Babe, Amber Gallows. If they don't bring her along with Doc and Machine Gun, It is going to be lame, she was sporting the NWA Women's Title at WK10.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Maxine. Easily.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Candice LeRae.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Nikki Storm and Evie.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

I want some Japanese girls. suggest Kairi is best choice, have the look and already one of top talented. She seems to be WWE fan too. 

Or just Santana. Her look is kinda different from most divas. Also high profile and talented. Mandy may cool too. Never seen her wrestle but she is well liked by divas fanbase for some reason so guessing she has something but not sure myself.




Jonasolsson96 said:


> is money. She has the looks, the inring skills, the charisma, the experience and the youth. She,s only 25 just turned aswell. Sign her!


Who you're talking about?


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

By the way, why hasn't the WWE tried signing Candice LeRae yet?


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

These threads are always so odd as they ignore/don't understand the profile NXT hires, people's ages and whether a wrestler has had a tryout in the past.



TwistedLogic said:


> By the way, why hasn't the WWE tried signing Candice LeRae yet?


They have in the past.


----------



## Gametoo (May 22, 2014)

TwistedLogic said:


> By the way, why hasn't the WWE tried signing Candice LeRae yet?


Because she can only work with guys.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

The very idea of Candice in WWE is just wrong.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Drago said:


> The very idea of Candice in WWE is just wrong.


In so many ways!

Please ask for that smiley to be added here! :banderas


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> I'm pretty sure that Ivelisse has a Lucha Underground contract, and WWE released her because she had a 'bad attitude' apparently. So I doubt they'd wanna bring her in again.


Reading this makes me laugh, as that's essentially her Lucha Underground character

Here are my choices:





































Kharma could replace Nia Jax, who is very limited. Having these women along with Asuka would really freshen up a women's division that largely consists of a bunch of women who are similar in looks, race, and body types


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

I also want to see a female manager for another female:










It's something different


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

Ivelisse for sure, but i think she's still with that Lucha company, letting her go was stupid.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

something tells me the women the forum wants to see is not in a wrestling role but in a bubble bath

that's all the majority of divas are good for anyway


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

Kharma wouldn't pass a WWE medical.



Crewz said:


> Ivelisse for sure, but i think she's still with that Lucha company, letting her go was stupid.


Ask anyone who works with her now and then. She has a terrible attitude.


----------



## g972 (Jul 10, 2015)

THANOS said:


> A lot of great names here. I'll just add these two:
> 
> Candice LeRae
> 
> ...


Hendrix kinda looks like a fuse of Sasha, Paige and Becky all together lol.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

g972 said:


> Hendrix kinda looks like a fuse of Sasha, Paige and Becky all together lol.


A little bit, only she's way hotter, imo. She would be be the most curvy diva in ages, which would make her pretty unique, looks wise.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Hendrix didn't always look like that. She's put on some weight, but still attractive.


----------



## g972 (Jul 10, 2015)

THANOS said:


> A little bit, only she's way hotter, imo. She would be be the most curvy diva in ages, which would make her pretty unique, looks wise.


I agree, shes hot.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Arkham258 said:


> Hendrix didn't always look like that. She's put on some weight, but still attractive.


I think I read that Dixie made her drop a shit load of weight because she didn't look like a typical diva, given she actually possessed natural curves. Luckily she's back to her normal weight and looks fantastic.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I want to say Sexy Star and Ivelisse, but they're better off and much more needed in Lucha Underground.*


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

This is a thread about signing women to NXT. The place that made women's wrestling matter to most of us, because of the womens' talent, not their looks, yet apparently their beauty and even size of their tits or ass is the major selling point to so many people here?

:kobe
You guys have your priorities right out of whack. Talent over looks. Every. Single. Time.


----------



## The Black Mirror (Dec 22, 2013)

*Taeler Hendrix, Candice LeRae, Crazy Mary Dobson, and Tessa Blanchard would all be nice additions to NXT.*


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

KILL V. Oxi said:


> This is a thread about signing women to NXT. The place that made women's wrestling matter to most of us, because of the womens' talent, not their looks


Riiiiiight, because none of those NXT girls are easy on the eyes....

I'm not saying looks are everything because I don't believe that at all, but don't act like the people hiring those women don't pay attention to that or that people who enjoy the women's division don't pay attention to that either.

I like seeing people like Nia Jax get hired. I support diversity in body types, but I'm not gonna pretend that every time I see Peyton Royce or Alexa Bliss I don't get some dirty thoughts in my head. You won't see me riding that high horse.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Arkham258 said:


> Riiiiiight, because none of those NXT girls are easy on the eyes....
> 
> I'm not saying looks are everything because I don't believe that at all, but don't act like the people hiring those women don't pay attention to that or that people who enjoy the women's division don't pay attention to that either.
> 
> I like seeing people like Nia Jax get hired. I support diversity in body types, but I'm not gonna pretend that every time I see Peyton Royce or Alexa Bliss I don't get some dirty thoughts in my head. You won't see me riding that high horse.


I can get being like "She's talented, sign her. She's good looking too!" Because that's putting talent over looks.

But when people are mentioning ASS as the reason to sign someone. ut

It's fine to be attracted but that shouldn't be the primary reason you want someone on your tv. Male or female.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm sure even if these women were the most talented pro wrestlers in the world but still ugly, they'd still on TV every week. :grin2:


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Most of the people named wouldn't even work on nxt. LeRae and dobson prime examples considering nxt doesn't do gimmick stuff

Anyway they have enough girls already in nxt right now they don't need anyone for a while even if bayley is brought up post mania 32. They still have asuka, jax, bliss, carmella, eva (best heat magnet in wrestling), royce, athena, billy kay, Dana brooke, emma..the male singles division only has 8 guys under full time contract e.g


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

THANOS said:


> A little bit, only she's way hotter, imo. She would be be the most curvy diva in ages, which would make her pretty unique, looks wise.


Oh i don't know , her hair is what makes her unique and WWE already has a few redheads. Without that red hair , she's hardly that unique.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

Greatsthegreats said:


> something tells me the women the forum wants to see is not in a wrestling role but in a bubble bath
> 
> that's all the majority of divas are good for anyway


Screw the PG and bring back bra and panties matches. :grin2:


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Motherfuckin' Candice LaRae!


----------



## marcelk (Oct 23, 2006)

Won't happen . But first I can't wait to see the debut of Athena/Adrienne on TV, she should make a real impact.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

Deonna Purazzo, she's ridiculously active putting herself out there and yet still independent and not signed to anyone , appearing in TNA & NXT in the same week in a battle royal for both brands after appearing in ROH TV previously. A rare hat trick.


----------



## RippedOnNitro (Apr 29, 2015)

Definitely Mandy Leon...!!!

She is a very talented wrestler. Added bonus is she is not too bad on the eye


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Audrey Marie - Could have been huge, they released her too quickly


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

I don't get people who'd like to see Candice in WWE when there's ZERO chance for intergender matches, fucking ZERO.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

KILL V. Oxi said:


> This is a thread about signing women to NXT. The place that made women's wrestling matter to most of us, because of the womens' talent, not their looks, yet apparently their beauty and even size of their tits or ass is the major selling point to so many people here?
> 
> :kobe
> You guys have your priorities right out of whack. Talent over looks. Every. Single. Time.


This a good post. I don't understand why so many people's have their finger so much off the pulse. It is very obvious what NXT is looking for and people here don't get it at all. Looks do come into it but they matter less than ever. As you said they look for talent but in addition they look for rounded people and who are coachable. 



Too Far Gone said:


> *Taeler Hendrix, Candice LeRae, Crazy Mary Dobson, and Tessa Blanchard would all be nice additions to NXT.*


Your basis for saying is what? Why do you think they have haven't been signed already. All have had tryouts at one stage or another.



RippedOnNitro said:


> Definitely Mandy Leon...!!!
> 
> She is a very talented wrestler. Added bonus is she is not too bad on the eye


Mandy is hardly a talented wrestler. Her matches a very tentative and choreographed. Her basics and psychology are poor.



Drago said:


> I don't get people who'd like to see Candice in WWE when there's ZERO chance for intergender matches, fucking ZERO.


She also turns 31 in September.


----------



## TolerancEJ (Jun 20, 2014)

Sexton_Sells said:


> I believe their is a pic of her online dressed as Jessica Rabbit.. Google it.


You are correct. I learned about that after I made the side-by-side pic. She really would look like the role in a live action film.


----------



## Sexton_Sells (Jan 6, 2016)

TolerancEJ said:


> You are correct. I learned about that after I made the side-by-side pic. She really would look like the role in a live action film.


Beyond hot lol


----------



## King In The North (Dec 20, 2014)

Drago said:


> I don't get people who'd like to see Candice in WWE when there's ZERO chance for intergender matches, fucking ZERO.


A female mick foley gimmick would do the trick though. Besides there's more women she can actually work with in NXT and especially the 3 Horsewomen and Paige on main roster.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*We fucking need Tessa Blanchard. She is so damn good and could feud with Charlotte and mop the floor with her. I met her this past summer such a sweetheart, she had an excellent match against Mickie James and is a great heel persona Charlotte could learn from her tbh. I would also love to see them get Kay Lee Ray and Evie on contract as well.*


----------



## marcelk (Oct 23, 2006)

Tessa is really an awesome talent. Evie and Kay Lee Ray would also be great signings.


----------



## vsavior (Jan 11, 2016)

Vanessa Kraven, Lufisto, Courtney Rush, Madison Eagles, Nicole Savoy


----------



## The Black Mirror (Dec 22, 2013)

JCole said:


> Your basis for saying is what? Why do you think they have haven't been signed already. All have had tryouts at one stage or another


*Taeler Hendrix because she is a good wrestler. I've seen her live and was impressed. Much better than I expected.

Candice LeRae because she deserves it for all the work she has put in

Crazy Mary Dobson and Tessa Blanchard because I see a lot of potential in both of them and that the developmental system would be great for them. They could quickly adapt to the WWE style and would be great products of that environment, in my opinion.

I forgot to include Jessicka Havok in my initial post, but that's probably the longest of long shots, unfortunately.*



Prompto Argentum said:


> *We fucking need Tessa Blanchard. She is so damn good and could feud with Charlotte and mop the floor with her. I met her this past summer such a sweetheart, she had an excellent match against Mickie James and is a great heel persona Charlotte could learn from her tbh. I would also love to see them get Kay Lee Ray and Evie on contract as well.*


*I love Tessa, but we have to be honest about her ring work. She's still pretty green (but improving) between the ropes. She is red hot on the mic, though. The sky would be the limit for her if she can get into NXT soon and start learning the WWE style.*


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

One name that nobody every thought of: Jamie Keyes.

She's still young, still has a crazy awesome physique and would make for a very fitting tag partner with Dana Brooke once Brooke and Emma go their separate ways.


----------



## sdrforlife (Jan 12, 2016)

There can never be enough women.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

...


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

King In The North said:


> A female mick foley gimmick would do the trick though. Besides there's more women she can actually work with in NXT and especially the 3 Horsewomen and Paige on main roster.


I understand where you are coming from, but signing Candice to work only with other women would be like singing Draymond Green to play team mascot.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

MarkovKane said:


> (not counting any women who do house shows with NXT, aka like Athena)


Athena doesn't 'do house shows with NXT' she has signed with them. 
She just hasn't debuted yet.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

Tessa Blanchard is widely known as having a terrible attitude and rubbing people up the wrong way. There's often a good reason why someone isn't signed. She's the prime example.



vsavior said:


> Vanessa Kraven, Lufisto, Courtney Rush, Madison Eagles, Nicole Savoy


Lufisto is a beat up 35 year old stroke survivor.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Athena doesn't 'do house shows with NXT' she has signed with them.
> She just hasn't debuted yet.


Yes she actually does.


----------



## LibertarianAtheist (Feb 10, 2014)

Not necessarily as a wrestler (since she's actually retired from active competition), but I'd love to see Portia Perez as either a heel commentator or manager


----------



## LibertarianAtheist (Feb 10, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Athena doesn't 'do house shows with NXT' she has signed with them.
> She just hasn't debuted yet.


Everyone does house shows before their TV debut for NXT after they sign. Especially women. Asuka was a sole exception


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

LibertarianAtheist said:


> Everyone does house shows before their TV debut for NXT after they sign. Especially women. Asuka was a sole exception


Asuka did one house show.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Kimber Lee and Melissa Anderson.


----------



## PimentoSlice (Apr 14, 2014)

*Santana Garrett*










*Maria Manic*


















Don't know how good she is yet, but yeah...she's worth taking a chance on.Put her in the PC and re-train her from the ground up. (update) I just watched a quick match she has on youtube and.... she is still very green, lol, but like I said maybe re-train her because she is attractive enough for WWE's standards.

*Nikki Storm*






*Renee Michelle*



















Honorable mentions

Mia Yim(Jade in TNA)
Hania the huntress
Chelsea Diamond (she disappeared from Stardom, so she may be a free agent or left wrestling all together, not sure but she is extremely attractive)
Hikaru Shida
Viper
Kay Lee Ray
Deonna Purrazzo
Mandy Leon


----------



## King In The North (Dec 20, 2014)

Nikki Storm was signed, right? Or has she not reported to PC?


----------



## PimentoSlice (Apr 14, 2014)

King In The North said:


> Nikki Storm was signed, right? Or has she not reported to PC?


A quote from SquaredCircleSirens.com back in October 2015:

"According to the wrestling observer Scottish female wrestler Nikki Storm is expected to start working with WWE soon. It was said a few months ago that Storm had to undergo medical test sometime this month before continuing on with the WWE hiring process." .......Yeah.

My guess is Nikki is either having Visa problems and once she has that sorted, she's going to WWE or worst case scenario she is not signed at all.


----------



## Sexton_Sells (Jan 6, 2016)

marshal99 said:


> Oh i don't know , her hair is what makes her unique and WWE already has a few redheads. Without that red hair , she's hardly that unique.


Nice pic... And I love and miss the Blossom Twins


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

zrc said:


> Yes she actually does.


I know that's she working live events. I was pointing out that she wasn't JUST doing live events, and that she has in fact signed a contract. She just hasn't debuted yet.


----------



## PimentoSlice (Apr 14, 2014)

If history has shown us anything, when an indie wrestler starts following Triple H or a random WWE/NXT star, it's a good indicator that wrestler is signed to WWE. Obviously this is not her following HHH, which has shown to be the biggest smoking gun that someone has signed to WWE, but still interesting that Nikki has started following two NXT stars. Her following Athena is not that big of a deal because I think they've wrestled each other in Shimmer, but the following of Simon Gotch is a little more random, although who knows maybe they've wrestled on the same indie shows. 

Still pretty interesting and I hope it's a sign of things to come.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Jerichoholic62 said:


>


She's already signed, though in a trainer capacity.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

december_blue said:


> She's already signed, though in a trainer capacity.


I want her back in the ring, I used to enjoy her matches a lot in TNA, and she had some very interesting assets.


----------

